# [Italian NR] 3x3 8.96 single - Giovanni Contardi



## contacube (May 11, 2010)

PLL skip
yeeeee


----------



## Anthony (May 11, 2010)

Awesome way to the end the competition. 

Congrats!


----------



## nlCuber22 (May 11, 2010)

Awesome.
I see you also had 2 other sub-10's, were they also lucky, or no?


----------



## contacube (May 11, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> Awesome.
> I see you also had 2 other sub-10's, were they also lucky, or no?



no they were full step,but fast F2L


----------



## Konsta (May 11, 2010)

Sweet.
You have a pretty fast turning style 
How long have you been cubing, like a year?


----------



## contacube (May 11, 2010)

Konsta said:


> Sweet.
> You have a pretty fast turning style
> How long have you been cubing, like a year?




thanks.about a year and two months


----------



## x-colo-x (May 11, 2010)

bravo Giovanni


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 11, 2010)

Amazing!
Congatulations


----------



## MrSupercubefreak (May 11, 2010)

Awsome fingertrick at the end !!


----------



## nlCuber22 (May 11, 2010)

contacube said:


> nlCuber22 said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome.
> ...



Ah, I see. That's pretty cool.
What alg do you use for that OLL? H shape if I'm seeing correctly.


----------



## contacube (May 11, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> contacube said:
> 
> 
> > nlCuber22 said:
> ...



yes, it's H 
i use R U R' U' R' r U R U' r'
this is one of my favourite OLLs


----------



## nlCuber22 (May 11, 2010)

contacube said:


> nlCuber22 said:
> 
> 
> > contacube said:
> ...



Oh, same here. I also like that alg very much.


----------

